# Introduction to template guides



## template tom (31 Dec 2008)

It has been some time since I logged into the forum suppose I have been busy with a few topics. First I have been producing my own Dining Room chairs all eight of them and all carvers. I have also been making visits to schools talking to teachers on the safety aspects of using the router then on to conducting Professional development. Also a number of years ago I produced a couple of CD-Roms on the method I have developed with the use of the Template guides. I have also been seen on another forum since 2004 trying to move them on to at least try a project with the guides.

I have also been spending a great deal of time producing DVD material on the use of the router, the topics were what I had produced as a CD-ROM. I was persuades to convert them to the DVD format and that has taken some time In fact I am still working on the second section.

Three weeks ago I made an offer to members (The first ten to reply) from the Australian woodworking Forum to view my DVDs at a reduced price, and give their comments. You may catch some of their comments in the next few weeks as they try the technique I have developed

The use of the template guides has always been a hard one to sell and I was wondering what the situation is like back in the old country. Is the use of the guides popular and what sort of projects are carried out with their use. I went back teaching for a year in 2003 where I was teaching blind people woodwork and that was a great experience for me, I suppose it could be said it was the best class I ever had the pleasure to teach in my 31 years teaching experience. Just one day per week as I had retired some 4 years before.

I would be interested in the development that has taken place in the UK with the use of the guides if some would care to comment. I would love to post a couple of pics of my chairs I have produced with the router also a couple of neat joints (a) a tenon on a mitred rail for a table and (b) a sliding dovetail on a mitred rail again for a small table.

So if some one would like to inform me as to whether the guides are popular or not and what sort of projects are produced I would be most grateful
Tom

Maybe someone can advise me on how to post the pics


----------



## wizer (1 Jan 2009)

Hello Tom

I meant to reply to this the other day, I would really like to see your DVD material and pictures. I remember your posts on the router forums and your work with router templates has always amazed me. I hope you can keep posting here and show us your work. I think template routing is a seriously underused technique which is a loss to the power tool woodworking genre. Please come back soon and if you have any problems posting images on the forum, feel free to PM me.


----------



## neilyweely (2 Jan 2009)

yeah, I'd be interested to see your template work too.

And if I can figure the picture thing out it must be easy!! You need to use photobucket or a variant and paste the image code. You'll figure it out.

Hope to see some pics soon!!

Neil(Happy new year one and all)


----------



## John. B (2 Jan 2009)

I also would be interested in seeing your template workings.

I route with templates, but these are fixed to the work. As in the Trend Router carver system. 
It's a shame that Trend has ceased selling most of these templates but I have found a company in the USA that markets them under another name.

John. B


----------



## neilyweely (4 Jan 2009)

OK, so I went out and bought a few template router bits, for a small fortune, and I am now ready to go!! I am thinking about trying to involve the template work into the kitchen plans somehow - is this gonna be easy?

c'mon back!!!

Over and out

Neil


----------



## wizer (4 Jan 2009)

Sadly about twice a year TemplateTom pops up with a post about template routing and then disappears. It's a shame because he really is a master at this technique. If he really is putting together some DVD's then I'll be investing


----------



## Woodmagnet (5 Jan 2009)

He's easily found here 
http://www.woodworkforums.com/index.php? Neil,
if you need to contact him. :wink:


----------

